# BBK - Looking One Better



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

I've started up blogs before and not kept them up, this time i'm going to keep it up as it's about time I had a kick up the ass and get myself in check with a decent shape...

I've been training since Jan 2010, originally started out at 10st without a clue on diet or training, so pick up a lot from books and reading on here... always looking to learn new stuff as can never have enough knowledge...

Last time I weighed in was about 2 weeks ago and I was 12st2lb, haven't a clue what I am now as just going on mirror... Bodyfat I haven't a clue...

I'll post up as i'm going along with a pic every once in a while...

Gonna train legs & abs tonight and maybe 20min cardio to polish off...

Here's a pic taken today...










here's another from 28/11/11










If you can give any advice, tips or criticizim it's all taken whether it's good or bad becuase I want to learn.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Leg extension*

Warm*39kg x 12*

52kg x 10

59kg x 10

73kg x 8

79kg x 8

Leg press

70kg x 12

90kg x 12

117kg x 10

124kg x 10

Seated leg curl

32kg x 10

45kg x 8

Deadlifts (30sec rest)

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg

20min cross trainer at around 70rpm

Sit Ups (45sec rest)

15 reps

15 reps

15 reps


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

getting there bud!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

boy better know

lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah mate, slowly but surely!

Wasn't feelin' the gym too much tonite tho I trained in a tshirt as well as a zip up hoody...

Haha! Cant beat a bit of BBK, love it when my girl wears her BBK top....


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

FLAT BENCH

12 x*20kg

12 x 24kg

10 x 26kg

8 x 28kg

6 x 28kg

6 x 28kg

6 x 28kg

INCLINE BENCH

10 x 24kg

10 x 22kg

8 x 22kg

8 x 22kg

8 x 22kg

INCLINE FLYES

15 x 16kg

12 x 14kg

10 x 12kg

12 x 10kg

DIPS

8 x body weight*

8 x body weight

6 x body weight

CABLE FLYES

4 Sets, forgot what weight lol

SIT UPS

3 x 15 reps

CROSS TRAINER

30min @ 58 - *63rpm @ level 7


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Good luck dude, what sort of split you doing atm?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Lookin good pal. Nice ink


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> Good luck dude, what sort of split you doing atm?


Cheers mate, training normally day on / day off... and with a cardio day thrown in and 15-30min cardio after a workout...

mon- chest & abs

tue- off

wed - back

thur - cardio

fri - arms

sun - legs

mon - arms

normally around that pattern but thrown around sometimes due to work commitments and when i have DOMS....



gym rat said:


> Lookin good pal. Nice ink


Cheers mate, any words of wisdom?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Whats the diet like mate. Nice volume your routine. Have u always kept high sets


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Diet varies due to work at times with breaks an where I am, diet yesterday was

Breakfast: X2 buttered crusty rolls from greggs & 2scoop nutrisport 90+ in 400ml 1% milk

Lunch: 1 chicken breast in 2 old el paso wraps, half red bell pepper an half small onion

Mid afternoon: 2scoop nutrisport 90+ in 400ml 1% milk

Straight after training: 2 scoops nutrisport 90+ in 400ml water + handfull haribo

Around 1hr after training: 125gm lean mince, handful broccoli an 225gm jacket Potatoe boiled an mashed with a knob of clover

Normally have a protein shake when I get to work as I walk an it's about 2 mile there...

Will post today's diet up tonite,


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah, always kept high sets, benefit more from dropping a few reps for more weight with decent form once a month or so?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

BBK said:


> Diet varies due to work at times with breaks an where I am, diet yesterday was
> 
> Breakfast: X2 buttered crusty rolls from greggs & 2scoop nutrisport 90+ in 400ml 1% milk
> 
> ...


You aiming to lose weight with that diet mate? Only two snack meals I can see there. You worked out how many cals you need to maintain? Need to do this then up them slightly but with good fats,carbs, protein ratios. Seriously mate I could eat your whole days food in one sitting :lol: no eggs in there either? Quick cheap and easy superfood


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> You aiming to lose weight with that diet mate? Only two snack meals I can see there. You worked out how many cals you need to maintain? Need to do this then up them slightly but with good fats,carbs, protein ratios. Seriously mate I could eat your whole days food in one sitting :lol: no eggs in there either? Quick cheap and easy superfood


Dropping the weight already mate... Cant stand eggs apart from scrambled, will throw the odd one in here or there in my shake now and again... Should eat eggs very day but I go off food if I have too much of the same


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

wont take long before your ten stone if you continue with that volume of training and what i can only guess is a calorie defecit

try dropping 1 egg into each of those shakes mate you wont even notice them after a week then up it to 2 or 3 mmmm  just my opinion but you need some real food in there mate


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Just weighed in and I'm just under 12st5lb... Puttin' it on gently while being au-naturel... Can't complainnnnmm


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

thats amazing mate  i would lose lbs in a day if i just eat that lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm quite suprised myself tbh mate but I won't complain lol....


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Here's a photo from around mid July 2011, where my diet was **** and wasn't hitting any cardio at all...



Pretty impressed with the change 3 months later....


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Today's diet.

10:00am - * *Wake up

10:30am - * *Pint of tropical juice

11:15am - * *2 Greggs crusty rolls with some clover spread thin, 2

scoops Nutrisport 90+ with 400ml 1% fat milk

11:40am - * *400g fresh pineapple

15:30pm - * *2 old el paso tortilla wraps

17:30pm - 174gm chicken breast, half a red bell pepper, half a small

onion, 2 old el paso tortilla wraps

18:30pm - 2 scoops Nutrisport 90+ with 400ml 1% fat milk & time out choc lol

22:30pm - 2 scoops nutrisport 90+ with 400ml 1% milk


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

BMR is 1823, gonna work out Carbs / protein / fats tOmorow...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

First time training since last Tuesday,

3 minutes rest between sets

LEG PRESS *(30sec rest)

15 x 39kg

10 x 79kg*

10 x 93kg

10 x 120kg

8 x 134kg

8 x 141kg

7 x 145kg

LEG EXTENSION (30 sec rest)

10 x 66kg*

8 x 73kg

8 x 68kg

7 x 68kg

10 x 49kg

SEATED LEG CURL (30sec rest)

6 x 39kg

15 x 32kg

15 x 34kg

12 x 38kg

9 x 41kg

CALF PRESS

20 x 86kg

20 x 86kg

20 x 100kg

SIT UPS (30sec rest)

Body weight - 20*

12 x 10kg

6 x 10kg

CRUNCHES ON CABLE CROSS

10 x 11kg

15 x 15kg

15min on cross trainer to finish, HIIT


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Good effort there mate :thumb:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Cheers mate, calfs are looking fresh right now, feel raw lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Just trained chest, forgot to record weights but looked like this

INCLINE DUMBBELL BENCH PRESS

4 sets x 10 reps

INCLINE DUMBBELL FLYES*

4 sets x 10 reps

FLAT BARBELL BENCH PRESS

3 sets x 10 reps

1 set x 12 reps

CABLE FLYES

4 sets x 10 reps

PEC DEK SUPERSET PRESS UPS

4 sets*

10 x 8 x 8


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Just trained for 2nd time today, 38min of cardio on cross trainer burning 350cals... Done it at a steady pace, boring as **** but needs to be done!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Really couldnt be ****ed to train tonite, no motivation... Just really come down to kill some time and make myself feel better by using it effectively.*

DEADLIFTS

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

110kg x 8

110kg x 6

LAT PULLDOWN - WIDE GRIP

39kg x 12

59kg x 10

63kg x 5

DROP SET

59kg x 8

45kg x 10

39kg x 10

SEATED ROW

66kg x 8

68kg x 8

70kg x 8

73kg x 6

ONE ARM ROW*

24kg x 8

24kg x 8

24kg x 8


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Lovely bit of DOMS from training yesterday


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yo. ive read a few of your blogs before, ur weights are defo improving bro.

Diet wise. If you dont like eggs...

4 eggs (bare with me lol)

1 protein scoop

400ml milk

scoop of dry oats

Wack it all in a blender all u can taste is the protein,

eggs in a blender are easier that just in a shaker, u dont get all the white drippin down ur throat in one big smiley sh!tty glup


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Haha! Gonna start on the oats an eggs from Monday... Nice one bro


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Normally have shoulder pain if i go too heavy too quick so do aot of sets to build it up and feels easier... Hate using the smith as it kills my wrists...*

Haven't got a rack here for free weights so use dumbbells & cable cross over...

DUMBBELL SHOULDER PRESS

(1min rest)

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

10 x 16kg

8 x 18kg

8 x 18kg

DUMBBELL ARNIES

(1 minute rest)

8 x 12kg

8 x 12kg

8 x 12kg

8 x 12kg

*

FRONT DELT - CABLES

(1min rest)

8 x 5.7kg

8 x 5.7kg

10 x 5.7kg

SIDE DELT RAISES - CABLES

10 X 3.4kg

12 X 3.4kg

*12 X 3.4kg

REAR DELT DUMBBELL FLYES

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

10 x 12kg

30min steady pace on cross trainer to finish


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

310cals done on cross trainer in 30min, happy with that... Do some more cardio tomorow morning...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

About 12st4lb in this photo, just taken now as was previously posing in kitchen window... think other lat needs work or might be my **** posing. thoughts?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

cheeky 25min cardio on cross trainer at steady pace before I got bored this morning... tomorow i'll do some chest...


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

looks like sh!tty posin , dont worry lmao no1 can pose proper except the pro's lol

try bringing ur elbows up a tad more,, that will bring ur lats out

And id suggest putting that pic on ur original post dude. it'll bring more attention to ur post.

Cross trainer :death:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Done!

Gotta love the cross trainer, can't stand running at all... if I wanna bike i'd rather get out in the open than not moving lol... bit of albuterol pre workout does the trick for the cross trainer lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

90secs rest each set...

DUMBBELL BENCH PRESS

12 x 18kg

8 x 22kg

8 x 26kg

8 x 28kg

5 x 28kg

FLAT DUMBBELL FLYES

12 x 14kg

12 x 14kg

*8 x 16kg

INCLINE DUMBBELL BENCH PRESS

8 x 22kg

8 x 22kg

8 x 22kg

DUMBBELL INCLINE FLYES

12 x 14kg

10 x 16kg

10 x 16kg

SIT UPS*

3 sets of 12

Felt weak as **** in gym today, had food bout 30min b4 an drinkin a can of monster low carb while I work and still feel murked...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

lovely bit of doms in chest today from yesterdays session, felt lkeit was a **** one but must of been alright... bit hungover today as went out last nite and was £1 a drink, cant go wrong with that.... cheap vodka an diet coke at £1 a pop :laugh:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Gunna do some cardio tonight I reckon, 8mg albuterol pre w/o... bit of arms before cardio too...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

TRICEP FLAT BAR PULLDOWN

(1 min rest, slow & controlled)

12 X 21.6kg

12 X 26.1kg

*10 x 28.4kg

DROPSET

6 x 28.4kg

10 x 21.6kg

15 x 14.7kg

OVERHEAD CABLE TRICEP EXTENSION

15 x 17kg

12 x 19.3kg*

(didn't feel form was right so dropped weight and done more controlled and slow)

12 x 17kg

TRICEP ROPE PULLDOWN

(always feel a decent burn on this... Maybe form is better on it hence why...)

12 x 14.7kg*

10 x 14.7kg

10 x 14.7kg

MACHINE TRICEPS EXTENSION

20 x 27kg

15 x 41kg

8 x 59kg

SEATED DUMBBELL HAMMER CURLS

12 x 14kg

10 x 16kg

8 x 18kg

STANDING DUMBBELL CURLS

7 x 14kg

8 x 14kg (callouses starting to get torn off...)

8 x 14kg

MACHINE PREACHER CURL*

8 x 41kg

8 x 39.3kg

8 x 36kg

Nice pump during sesh, 2 Caffiene pills pre workout dpesnt feel like its touched me, done 3/4 can of monster too...

Anyway, cardio tomorow morning...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

smashed out legs with a bit of anger today, mainly because i've lost one of my girls christmas presents.... ****ed isn't the word... can't even remember where the f*ck i've put it 

LEG PRESS (60 SEC REST)

15 X 39KG (WARM UP)

12 X 86KG

10 X 113KG

10 X 147KG

8 X 151.6KG

8 X 154 KG

8 X 158.4KG (NEW PB)

3 MINUTES REST BEFORE NEXT SET

LEG EXTENSION (60SEC REST)

10 X 52KG

8 X 63.6KG

8 X 66KG

10 X 52KG

3 MINUTES REST BEFORE NEXT SET

DEADLIFTS (60SEC REST, SLOW & CONTROLLED)

8 X 60KG

8 X 60KG

8 X 60KG

8 X 60KG

3 MINUTES REST BEFORE NEXT SET

SINGLE LEG PRESS (60SEC REST)

8 X 32KG

8 X 32KG


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Done legs on 7/12/11, just forgot to put it in lol.....

Leg Press (60 Sec Rest)

15 x 39kg (warm up)

12 x 86kg

10 x 113kg

10 x 147kg

8 x 151.6kg

8 x 154kg

8 x 158.4kg (new pb)

3 minutes rest before next set

Leg Extension

10 x 52kg

8 x 63.6kg

8 x 66kg

10 x 52kg

3 minutes rest before next set

Deadlifts, slow & controlled

8 x 60kg

8 x 60kg

8 x 60kg

8 x 60kg

3 minutes rest efore next set

Single Leg Press

8 x 32kg

8 x 32kg


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like everything is moving in the right direction! I saw in another thread you did a course of Albuterol, how did that go?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Cheers mate... Yeah, went real well! Just started another course, using up what I got left which is around 2 weeks worth, waiting on some more but can't rate it enough.

Got a tub of clen at home but cba with it where as albuterol is so much easier. ECA just ****s with my head where as alb doesn't so that's positive :laugh:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

SHOULDERS

SHOULDER PRESS (1 MIN REST)

15 X 14KG (WARM UP)

9 X 18KG

8 X 18KG

3 X 18KG (TRIED THE 20'S BUT COULDN'T GET EM UP PROPERLY BY MYSELF...)

3 X 16KG

CABLE SIDE RAISES

8 X 5.7KG

8 X 5.7KG

12 X 3.4KG

12 X 3.4KG

CABLE FRONT RAISES

12 X 3.4KG

12 X 3.4KG

10 X 5.7KG

10 X 5.7KG

DUMBBELL REAR DELT FLYES

10 X 14KG

10 X 14KG

10 MIN ON BIKE TO FINSH OFF, BURNING 81 CALS... STARTED TO HAVE 2 SCOOPS PROTEIN & 400ML 1% FAT MILK WITH 3 RAW EGGS = 652cals, 24g fat (7g sat), 29g carbs, 76g protein....


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Done some back tonight, wasn't really feeling it at first, maybe because i'm so **** at pullups again but the rubber on the machine was ripping my hands... Gunna get some gloves again just for that process...

PULL UPS (90 SEC REST)

BODYWEIGHT X 8

BODYWEIGHT X 8

BODYWEIGHT X 6

BODYWEIGHT X 4

DEADLIFTS (120SEC REST)

5 X 70KG

3 X 130KG

2 X 150KG

DUMMBELL ROWS (60 SEC REST)

12 X 18KG

10 X 20KG

10 X 20KG

10 X 20KG

LAT PULL DOWN (SUPER WIDE, 60SEC REST)

10 X 52KG

8 X 54.3KG

8 X 56.6KG

14 X 45KG (FAILIURE)


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Got a good back workout there bro.

Keep it basic, maybe sub deads for either t-bar or bent over rows every other week


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> Got a good back workout there bro.
> 
> Keep it basic, maybe sub deads for either t-bar or bent over rows every other week


cheers mate, will give that a whirl 

tried 160kg on the bar for deads and got it 1/4 way so dropped it to 150kg, gonna aim for 155 for 1 next week...


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah I no a lot of ppl on here do one rep max.

Only reason I don't is cos its always dead busy when I do deads and I dnt wna fail


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

I quite like doing one rep max's, just to see what i'm capable of... **** worrying what other people think


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok ok the truth is. I'm a fat lazy cnut who cba loading and unloading 200+kg onto a bar  haha


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Haha! That's what I hate about training solo... Having to load yourself, but means I can be in and out a hell of a lot quicker....


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

got some hardcore DOMS going on still so missing training today, gonna train Friday if it subsides a bit and bang out some chest...


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I love training with doms .

Back monday- heavy dead's

Shoulders tue- (hardcore doms in traps) shrugs were unbelievably hard. Felt awsome !


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Aaaah, hate havi DOMS on back but at the same time I like it haha, nightmare trying to wipe my ass tho :laugh:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yo what are ur training plans over xmas


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

ez fella,

**** knows yet, gonna try and train 4 days a week over the xmas period, need to get my gym opening times... whats yours?

went out with work last night and got royally smashed, gonna make it up in gym on Monday tho...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Only gone and picked up my girls gym card so can't get in the changing room! :laugh:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

CHES

DUMBBELL INCLINE BENCH PRESS (60sec REST)

16 x 16kg

11 x 20kg

11 x 22kg

11 x 22kg

8 x 24kg

5 x 26kg

120sec rest

DUMBBELL FLAT BENCH FLYE

10 x 14kg

10 x 14kg

8 x 14kg

120sec rest

DUMBBELL FLAT BENCH PRESS

9 x 22kg

8 x 22kg

6 x 24kg

7 x 24kg

120sec rest

DUMBBELL INCLINE FLYE

10 x 14kg

10 x 14kg

8 x 16kg

8 x 16kg

120sec rest

BODYWEIGHT CRUNCH

16 reps

12 reps

13 reps

doing the flat bench flyes kills my shoulders, need to start taking my cod liver oil regular again, seems to fix it... feel so much stronger when doing incline than flat... weird... anyone recommend a decent ab workout?...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Just done a cheeky yet short session on legs, not gonna be able to hit the gym over xmas for a week or so while my tattoo heals, don't want my trainers rubbing on it so will give some good rest time over the festive season...

Hit a new pb on leg press so it's all good, didn't expect to hit another 8 after a minute rest tho, pretty chuffed.

chest is still sore from Mondays session, hate training with doms tho

LEG PRESS (60SEC REST BETWEEN SETS)

20 X 39KG (WARM UP)

12 X 93KG

8 X 141KG

6 X 161KG *(NEW PB)*

8 X 161KG *(NEW PB)*

2 MIN REST

LEG EXTENSION (60 SEC REST BETWEEN SETS)

10 X 61.3KG

8 X 63.6KG

8 X 63.6KG / 3 X 59KG / 3 X 45KG (DROPSET)


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Alrigjt but short workout due to needing to wrap presents and go tattooist for more ink..

BACK (1min rest)*

BODYWEIGHT PULL UPS

7

7

5

4

WIDE GRIP LAT PULLDOWN

12 x 52kg

8 x 54.3kg

6 x 54.3kg

15 x 49.6kg

DUMBELL PULL OVER

10 x 22kg

*9 x 24kg

8 x 24kg

8 x 24kg


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

can't wait to hit the gym, haven't hit it since fri 22nd as got tattooed and it's been Xmas, honna smash some weights but prob cardio tomorow, maybe full body workout tomorow... Feel like I'm putting on the weight and not in a good way!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

@youur back workout. I love pullovers. Can really squeeze the lats. Have u ever done them with the cable led on a bench

What you starting back with 2mra. As I missed back day which was today and I havnt eaten 'shall we say clean' lmao... I'm gunna go light for th rest of the week and bang out the cardio


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> @youur back workout. I love pullovers. Can really squeeze the lats. Have u ever done them with the cable led on a bench
> 
> What you starting back with 2mra. As I missed back day which was today and I havnt eaten 'shall we say clean' lmao... I'm gunna go light for th rest of the week and bang out the cardio


Nah mate, will have to give em a whirl Tho.... Just in. Gym now taking it easy, just on some Chet and tris and bit of cardio, been eating **** so gonna get back on it properly thurs...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Just having a quick veet before I hit the gym, prob gonna do some cardio tonight... dunno if I can be ****ed with weights tonite and haven't had a decent cardio blast for a while...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Cheeky 30min cardio blasting 286cals, will upload a pic when I get home of progress so far...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

hence the need for cardio :whistling:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Zero NEED to cardio bro.

Lookin good !


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> Zero NEED to cardio bro.
> 
> Lookin good !


Not as good as you tho fella! Wanna lean up a bit more, gonna hammer the cardio a bit more in the new year... Hit the weights a bit harder too...

Good Xmas then fella?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

No. Sh!te lol

Had food poisoning since xmas eve lmao. Jus been chillin watchin strongest man. Its on ch5 now.

Wat about you


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> No. Sh!te lol
> 
> Had food poisoning since xmas eve lmao. Jus been chillin watchin strongest man. Its on ch5 now.
> 
> Wat about you


Not good mate! Just finished watching it, caught thei

Last 15min, now just trying to get my ****ing laptop to connect to the net lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol 2nyt's was sh!t lol

Won't b long till the final is on. Few days


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Can't wait, gonna be good... Who you think gonna clinch the win?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

No1 other than brain shaw stood out in the qualifiers.

Well shaw and a huge 21yr old lad from iceland can't remeber his name. Wudnt beable to pronounse it anyway.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Still looking better than at the start of your thread mate! Good progress going on.

Sorry to interrupt the convo lads :whistling: Loving the sleeve btw


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> No1 other than brain shaw stood out in the qualifiers.
> 
> Well shaw and a huge 21yr old lad from iceland can't remeber his name. Wudnt beable to pronounse it anyway.


Shaw is being amazing right now, proper beast...



KI3RAN said:


> Still looking better than at the start of your thread mate! Good progress going on.
> 
> Sorry to interrupt the convo lads :whistling: Loving the sleeve btw


cheers bro, appreciated  had my toes done recently, was a experience... have some reps...


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Have some reps 

On holiday I was so so close to getting a camel tattoo'd on my toe. Lmaoo


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> Have some reps
> 
> On holiday I was so so close to getting a camel tattoo'd on my toe. Lmaoo


Cheers for the reps bro! Haha! Love it!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Watchin strongman comps/vids on youtube.

I rekon podium places

Shaw

Lalas

Big zee

Not sure of the order like


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> Watchin strongman comps/vids on youtube.
> 
> I rekon podium places
> 
> ...


Shaw & Lalas for def!!

You training today? Gonna hit back & bi's a bit later, maybe throw in 20min cardio after... depend how I feel...


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

No mate still feel all bloated in the stomach.

Usin it as an excuse to do core/stability exercises on the ball at home. Going for a run and doin a bit of abs later on

Back training 100% on monday.

Dnt wna risk making myself worse before monday do i


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

hate using the ball with a passion... cant blame ya fella, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I hate the ball big time

Jus glad I'm home alone lmao


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

I tried using my girls, ****ing nearly broke my neck on the thing lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yo mate. How's the trainin,

Not been usin ur girls gymball again have ya?

I do hope not !!

U need ur neck in one piece lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Ez fella,

Back in gym right now on some fasted cardio b4 work lol... Banging out 45min, ate pure ****e past couple days lol... When u back in?

That ball is lethal lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Just done 30min steady cardio on xtrainer, legs feel ****rd already so time for home ad food before I start work....


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Hate fasted cardio lol.

I was bak in yestrday man. Harsh doms today!! Love it lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Haha, I don't mind fasted cardio Luckilly lol... Gonna bang some shoulders on thurs, need to get back in a routine lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I no wat u mean. Routine !!

I'm not bk work till thursday.

Usually its ...

Wake up

Walk/jog 3miles to work

Gym

Home

Bed

Eating properly 100%

Whilst I've been off work its been ...

Wake up

Hardly eat

Sit on cod

Gym

More cod

Then usually maturbate likle 6 times

Then more cod

Hahaha


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Hahahahaha!! Feel you on that but I been rinsing Forza 4 again lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Being ****e... Indian last night, chicken wrap from kebab shop today and Nando's tomorow lol...


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

BBK said:


> Being ****e... Indian last night, chicken wrap from kebab shop today and Nando's tomorow lol...


Good ladd


----------

